# Rapido Scooter Rack



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi
I'm thinking of adding a scooter rack to my Rapido 941M. Have been to Armitage trailers and been measured up and there are no problems there. I just wondered if any other Rapido owners had scooter racks and what they thought of them
My 941M is 6m long and doesn't have much of an overhang. I'd be keen to hear from real experience and not too keen to get into the maths of it if possible.
Maths never was my strong point.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Bearing in mind the awful problems that Locksmith had with Armitages - still not resolved - I would not have anything done to my motorhome by that company if it was free!


----------

